# Support documents for spouse visa



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So I am compiling the documents for my wifes visa that I hope to have packed and ready as soon as possible for an October application (sending it by DHL).

So if anyone thinks I am missing anything, please let me know.. We have:

*Proof of Relationship*


Letter of Support - 1 A4 page double sided.
10 months of mobile phone bills
4 pages (double sided) of Yahoo Messenger conversations covering different times from 2010 to 2012.
4 pages (double sided) of Facebook Messages.
4 random screen shots (yahoo messenger video chats) and some Facebook screenshots.
Pictures from first visit to Philippines in 2009.
Evidence of flight to Philippines in 2009.
Pictures of Philippines 2012 including wedding pictures.
Evidence of flight and stay in the Philippines 2012.
Marriage Certificate.
Western Union Receipts covering last 2-3 years. (Not sure if we need show evidence of the Azimo, World Remit and Top-up mastercard I left with my wife)

*Financial*


Bank Statements covering last 13 months (I ordered a year of them in bulk and have the September 2012 statement so I added it to the file).
Payslips covering last 13 months (to align with my bank statements).
Letter from Employer showing how much I earn and when I started with them*
P60 from 2011 to 2012.
Employment Contract (copy)


*Housing*


Letting Agreement
Pictures of the Flat
Letter from letting agency showing that I can have my wife join me.**
Council Tax bill.


My wife also has some evidence I told her to keep of items I sent to her over the years, birthday cards and stuff like that.

* The ONE thing missing from my reference is the date of when my salary was raised to it's current amount. So I am thinking of sending in December 2010 and January 2011 payslips and highlighting the date it went up (we had a pay freeze in 2012).

** I am going to have to go down to their offices tomorrow to get this as so far they have failed to send it to me. Reckon I had better get them to type it up as I wait

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump... Anyone? I missed my passport off of the list but I have it copied..


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Kuya,

I have just recently finished compiling my wife supporting documents folder so i can't say for certain as we haven't actually handed it over yet. We completed the online application on Thursday, and she has her appointment with VFS Indonesia on Wednesday to deliver it and do all her biometrics. 

One thing you have missed is a Letter of Introduction which your wife will need to add to the file, just stuff about your relationship, future plans etc. 

Good Luck. (Wish I had thought to use DHL... i used Royal Mail, it got to Indonesia in 2 days then took a further 13 days to go the last 15 kilometers from the post office to her house.


----------



## Nicholas Crowe (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Kuya,

We sent in our a few weeks ago so I was in a similiar situation as yourself!

You need to supply her genuine passport and just a copy of your biometric page (The one with your photo on).

One form we missed when we did the application was this one; http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf4a2.pdf

Birth certificates are a good way to show age.

Proof of the size of the property.

You should really do a copy of everything and put the copy directly behind the genuine document.


I hope any of the above helps with your application 

Nick


----------



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2012)

Our final index (at the front of the binder) consists of:

Index of Supporting Documents

I: Applicants Information

A:	VAF4A Application Form
C:	Introduction Letter
B:	Original Birth Certificate
D:	Biometric Information 
E:	English Examination Results

II: Sponsors Information

A:	Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction
B:	Copy of Passport Bio Page
C:	Original Birth Certificate
D:	Financial Information
1: Bank statements 
2: P60 
3: Payslips 

E:	Evidence of Accommodation
1: Letter from Letting Agent verifying accommodation agreement
2: Signed Letting Agreement
3: Photographs of Accommodation
4: Council Tax Bill

F:	Employment Information
1: Letter of Employment from my employer
2: Employment Contract from my employer

III: Evidence of Relationship

A:	Marriage
1: Original and Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate
2: Wedding photographs

B:	Intervening Devotion
1: Flight confirmations from visits
2: Copy of Sponsors Passport Philippine visa stamps
3: Hotel Receipts
4: Receipts of mail sent between the UK and the Philippines
5: Yahoo messages log
6: Facebook messages log
7: Screen Grabs of online activity
8: Handwritten greetings and post cards
9: Financial Assistance
10: Mobile phone bills
11hotograghs

We apply online tomorrow and my wife will be handing this evidence into VFS in the Philippines on Monday (and getting her biometrics done).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most visa offices don't like binders and ask people to disassemble and put all documents in a pile, to make it easier to be sorted for ECO to look at.


----------

